# New Liberal Sin - Sit Next To Someone They Don't Like



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

Liberals infighting and attacking their own is nothing that new, but this raises things to an entirely new level. Liberal Twitter Activists (ROFL, sorry, those words/that label just brings about laughter) attacked the Lesbian Liberal talk show host for sitting next to ex-President George W Bush. 

I guess, just like in grade school, if you sit next to someone you must be gawked at. This is even lower than proceeding with certain inquires based on the word of someone who overheard two other people talking about something they themselves overheard.

Are Liberals really this petty? Can any of them explain why it's a mortal sin to simply sit next to someone? Surely, you've never sat next to someone you might not share views with? What a fucking joke. I sit next to homeless, smelly bums every time I get on the bus or the train and I'm sure they didn't vote for Trump. Am I committing some unwritten crime for sitting next to someone that I might not agree with? LOL. Morons!

https://digg.com/video/ellen-degene...o-george-w-bush-and-the-controversy-it-caused


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2019)

As usual you're completely ignorant to the divide between leftists and liberals.  Leftists hate GWB because he's a war criminal whose lies led to the torture and murder of millions, not simply someone we "don't like."  Neoliberals such as Joe Biden and his supporters prefer compromise and appeasement, so something like this doesn't really irritate them.

Similarly, you'd think the right would be more outraged by Trump kissing the ass of Kim Jong Un and the Chinese government, but I suppose right-wing morals and values are paper thin these days at best, completely nonexistent at worst.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> As usual you're completely ignorant to the divide between leftists and liberals.  Leftists hate GWB because he's a war criminal, not simply someone we "don't like."  Neoliberals like Joe Biden and his supporters prefer compromise and appeasement, so something like this doesn't really irritate them.
> 
> Similarly, you'd think the right would be more outraged by Trump kissing the ass of Kim Jong Un and the Chinese government, but I suppose right-wing morals and values are paper thin these days at best, completely nonexistent at worst.



Oh, I fully understand how hateful Liberals are and this is a prime of example of how being enraged and full of hatred for one another makes people act like fucking lunatics. I just enjoy how stupid they make themselves look, especially by attacking a LGBTQP member (one of their own) over "guess who sat next to who at lunch". Classic example of how immature and petty they are.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> Oh, I fully understand how hateful Liberals are and this is a prime of example of how being enraged and full of hatred for one another makes people act like fucking lunatics.


Lol, so it's better to just love genocidal dictators than to hate anybody I guess.  Perfect example of Trumpettes lacking moral fiber.

Meanwhile, the right is fracturing and going apeshit at Mitt Romney just because he's a Republican that decided to grow some balls for once.


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Oct 8, 2019)

-snip-

EDIT:  Sorry, I shouldn't be a back-seat moderator.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Lol, so it's better to just love genocidal dictators than to hate anybody I guess.


  What are you talking about?   You mean genocidal dictators like the ones who are running for president that want to steal money from the citizens to give to foreigners jumping our borders?  The ones who want to chase away our corporations to other countries, so we won't have jobs?  The ones who want to prevent co2 from being released into the air that feeds our plants that give us oxygen, so we will die from asphyxiation?  

Get with the program and give me a break!



Xzi said:


> Meanwhile, the right is fracturing and going apeshit at Mitt Romney just because he's a Republican that decided to grow some balls for once.


  Oh, so you mean Mitt got his balls back from his wife?  He's such a beta male that we all call him a woman.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> What are you talking about? You mean genocidal dictators like the ones who are running for president that want to steal money from the citizens to give to foreigners jumping our borders?


No, I mean Kim Jong Un, Erdogan, Modi, and Assad just to name a few.  You know, all the dicks that Trump sucks in public at any given opportunity.



morvoran said:


> Oh, so you mean Mitt got his balls back from his wife? He's such a beta male that we all call him a woman.


Welp, there goes your "only the left is hateful" argument.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 8, 2019)

To be fair, GWB _is_ a piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> Liberals infighting and attacking their own is nothing that new, but this raises things to an entirely new level. Liberal Twitter Activists (ROFL, sorry, those words/that label just brings about laughter) attacked the Lesbian Liberal talk show host for sitting next to ex-President George W Bush.
> 
> I guess, just like in grade school, if you sit next to someone you must be gawked at. This is even lower than proceeding with certain inquires based on the word of someone who overheard two other people talking about something they themselves overheard.
> 
> ...



I mean... These are the same people who get triggered by Clowns, The OK hand gesture, Drinking Milk, Bowlcuts & Cartoon Frogs... So none of this should come to anyone as a surprise, it's just more of The Oppression Olympics as usual (AKA intersectionalism).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> OMG, if only you could read what you type back to yourself then you would see who the hateful one is.  Where's your new thread about how this site shouldn't let conservatives have a voice?  I'm waiting.



It's like Bizzaro World, essentially just flip the meaning of words to their polar opposite and you can decipher what the so called "Progressives" are trying to say.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 8, 2019)

Meh, I'll agree, no one should be unhappy to meet the current or former president, Trump is a different issue.

And everyone should watch the video, Ellen didn't apologize and even said she is friends with George Bush even though they have different beliefs.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Welp, there goes your "only the left is hateful" argument.


  No, the left is hateful over emotions or anybody who doesn't think exactly like them.  The right is hateful over truths and facts.  If Mitt is a little bitch, then we hate him for being a little bitch.



Xzi said:


> No, I mean Kim Jong Un, Erdogan, Modi, and Assad just to name a few. You know, all the dicks that Trump sucks in public at any given opportunity.


  Don't be jealous.  You'll get your turn when we become a socialist nation thanks to your "Fearless Leader" liberal democrat president.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2019)

Reminds me of the paradox of tolerance.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Meh, I'll agree, no one should be unhappy to meet the current or former president, Trump is a different issue.
> 
> And everyone should watch the video, Ellen didn't apologize and even said she is friends with George Bush even though they have different beliefs.



She's an example of actual tolerance in action. I don't care that she's into women. I've always thought she's really pretty and has some good insight on things, but it just goes to show you how times change and how petty and cruel Liberals are to people that simply don't follow them like blind sheep. Self worth, hard work and personal responsibility don't mean anything to them. Even though she has a lot of Liberal views I'm rooting for Ellen in this case. 

There's nothing wrong with sitting next to someone at a sporting event. I sit to people who have questionable views all of the time. Like Ellen I'm able to go about business like a normal person and practice real tolerance and I'd feel honored to meet any President, regardless of who they may be (that statement might not apply to future Presidents if we become a communist nation).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> No, the left is hateful over emotions or anybody who doesn't think exactly like them.  The right is hateful over truths and facts.  If Mitt is a little bitch, then we hate him for being a little bitch.
> 
> Don't be jealous.  You'll get your turn when we become a socialist nation thanks to your "Fearless Leader" liberal democrat president.



I don't see why Liberals have to lie and say they don't hate. Hate is a normal human emotion. It's when you let if effect you in an overall negative value, like becoming obsessed with Trump, that it's actually harmful. Hate can be harnessed for good. Just don't  focus and obsess on your hatred and you'll be fine (this requires actually learning how to deal with things and not seeking a *safe place*). I guess the Liberals can't figure out emotional regulation so they just want to make emotions illegal. Go figure. 

At least the people on the right are honest and openly admit they hate things. I mean, everyone hates something - it's normal. It's just how our brains work. Without hate there would be no love. Just don't let it control you. People do really dumb things when they are outraged, which is why I smile everything I hear about Liberal outrage.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> I don't see why Liberals have to lie and say they don't hate.


  It's because they haven't grown up mentally to become adults in society or in their own minds.  They still have that "baby in the cradle" mentality where they need to be taken care of by society while they just lay in their own filth waiting for somebody to come along and change their diaper.

They only hate because their leaders tell them to which is why they suffer from Trump Derangement Syndrome.  If CNN, MSNBC, and other liberal "news" media told them to love Trump, they would start kissing his ass.  They are all sheeple waiting for their next instructions on how to think.

The right doesn't really "hate" anything, we just call things out for what they are.  It's the lame stream media that says what we do is hateful, and their sheep just go "bah, bah, orange man bad, bah, bah".


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> It's because they haven't grown up mentally to become adults in society or in their own minds.  They still have that "baby in the cradle" mentality where they need to be taken care of by society while they just lay in their own filth waiting for somebody to come along and change their diaper.
> 
> They only hate because their leaders tell them to which is why they suffer from Trump Derangement Syndrome.  If CNN, MSNBC, and other liberal "news" media told them to love Trump, they would start kissing his ass.  They are all sheeple waiting for their next instructions on how to think.
> 
> The right doesn't really "hate" anything, we just call things out for what they are.  It's the lame stream media that says what we do is hateful, and their sheep just go "bah, bah, orange man bad, bah, bah".



You're right about the media telling people that the right is hateful about certain things when they are not, but I wasn't referring to the fake shit and lies that comes out of their mouths. If I was I'd have to say that most of the stuff that the media says about the right when dealing with hatred, tolerance, made up phobias or racism is out right bullshit. Although, I wasn't addressing the made up hate that the Left projects on Republicans. I was referring to actual hate, you know, the normal human emotion. I'm also not one to use the word lightly (like, oh I hate this and hate that). So when I say that I hate fucking Liberals I mean it.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 8, 2019)

I remember watching something on the news a few months back around Thanksgiving. I forget who but they basically were saying that you should abandoned those who identify as Republicans. That took me back as the holidays are supposed to be about being thankful for what you have and those who are in your life. What kind of society are we building when we can't even sit next to those we disagree with?


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> I remember watching something on the news a few months back around Thanksgiving. I forget who but they basically were saying that you should abandoned those who identify as Republicans. That took me back as the holidays are supposed to be about being thankful for what you have and those who are in your life. What kind of society are we building when we can't even sit next to those we disagree with?



A very closed minded intolerant one, but those are Liberal traits. A prime example of a Liberal utopia are the streets of any major city in CA. Rampant crime, drug use, prostitution, rapes, murders, kidnappings, homeless camps, feces covered heroin needles in the streets  etc ... Though, it would probably be best not to bring up politics at any family gathering, unless you want some unneeded debates, but at least back in my day we could all share a table and food. Under socialism you'd be lucky to have a table and you'd be eating whatever it is the Government told you to eat, or the scraps you could find that the ruling class left for you.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> I remember watching something on the news a few months back around Thanksgiving. I forget who but they basically were saying that you should abandoned those who identify as Republicans. That took me back as the holidays are supposed to be about being thankful for what you have and those who are in your life. What kind of society are we building when we can't even sit next to those we disagree with?



Ironically, I don't think it would be such a loss on the average Republicans part. Now if the shoe were on  the other foot (heh), there would be a lot of screeching College Students suddenly in even deeper financial straits;  Just an amusing observation I had when that statement was made back then.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 9, 2019)

This thread isnt even trying to discuss politics, its just trying to start a forum fight for the sake of it.



LonelyPhantom said:


> Ironically, I don't think it would be such a loss on the average Republicans part. Now if the shoe were on  the other foot (heh), there would be a lot of screeching College Students suddenly in even deeper financial straits;  Just an amusing observation I had when that statement was made back then.



you all need to talk to real people outside of the internet. Most day to day republicans are decent people, most liberals are decent people. The loons in the media and the losers on youtube picking at "ESSS JAYY DUBAYOOOS" need to get a life.

Nobody in real life talks like Ben Shapiro, and most people here in LA will not talk down to you like Bill Maher (this is coming from a liberal, myself)



morvoran said:


> No, the left is hateful over emotions or anybody who doesn't think exactly like them.  The right is hateful over truths and facts.  If Mitt is a little bitch, then we hate him for being a little bitch.
> 
> Don't be jealous.  You'll get your turn when we become a socialist nation thanks to your "Fearless Leader" liberal democrat president.



here is a challenge for you. Try to say something nice about the left. Anything. No backhanded troll comment either. Lets see if you are discussing in good faith at all here.


----------



## Viri (Oct 9, 2019)

Please don't sit next to me. I don't like to sit next to strangers!


----------



## billapong (Oct 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> This thread isnt even trying to discuss politics, its just trying to start a forum fight for the sake of it.



No, I was hoping that people might realize how petty and childish it is to attack someone in your own group for simply sitting next to someone that has opposing views. This isn't the third grade. The hatred is really getting out of control. Possibly, if they realize how hateful they are and are so against hate like they claim they could stand back and see how they are destroying themselves from the inside out? Maybe then they'd stop trying to destroy me?

Personally, I'd love to sit next to any of our previous presidents. I'd be respectful and polite and answer any questions he may ask honestly. So if they asked me if I liked them or not I'd be honest. that's all one can really do. Be honest, which is a trait that Liberals sorely lack.

As for others points of views. Can anyone explain why it's a bad thing to sit next to someone? Should Ellen have had the entire deck cleared so she wouldn't have accidentally sat next to someone that had opposing views? Heck, to go further, why would it be a bad thing to converse with someone with opposing views? Aren't Liberals supposed to be the group of tolerance and acceptance? If so, what justifies turning against one of your own?


----------



## morvoran (Oct 9, 2019)

billapong said:


> As for others points of views. Can anyone explain why it's a bad thing to sit next to someone? Should Ellen have had the entire deck cleared so she wouldn't have accidentally sat next to someone that had opposing views? Heck, to go further, why would it be a bad thing to converse with someone with opposing views? Aren't Liberals supposed to be the group of tolerance and acceptance? If so, what justifies turning against one of your own?


Liberals look for any reason to argue with somebody.  Soon, they will find it unacceptable to claim to be a liberal as it's not "left enough".  I'm sure one day, they will accept cannibalism as a norm as they are already "eating their own".  They are very "tolerant and acceptable" but only to those that go with their viewpoints 100% (unless you're a straight white male, then you're just evil).  If you go along with only 99.9%, then you're a nazi scum no matter what race, gender, etc you are.
I'm thinking that maybe it would be best to start ignoring all liberals here and just wait for them to get each other banned to make this section pleasant and have more intelligent conversations.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> This thread isnt even trying to discuss politics, its just trying to start a forum fight for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they are not even going to bother...
Here's something I support that would be considered Republican. Personally, in my opinion, legalizing or supporting marijuana is a mistake. Now it's not a blind hate, Tl;Dr due to parts of my childhood. If you smoke it, I get uncomfortable slightly (if it's for a medical reason. Then I'll be less uncomfortable. but still uncomfortable). But I'll tolerate it if your not being an ass. (which the people in my childhood to say the minimum. Were not kind, and fairly violent). Would I prefer if this hypothetical person didn't smoke it? (if it wasn't for a medical reason and used within reason). yes I would prefer they did not, but I'm not going to force them either to stop.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 9, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Looks like they are not even going to bother...
> Here's something I support that would be considered republican. Personally, in my opinion, legalizing or supporting marijuana is a mistake. Now it's not a blind hate, Tl;Dr due to parts of my childhood. If you smoke it, I get uncomfortable slightly (if it's for a medical reason. Then I'll be less uncomfortable. but still uncomfortable). But I'll tolerate it if your not being an ass. (which the people in my childhood to say the minimum. Were not kind, and fairly violent). Would I prefer if this hypothetical person didn't smoke it (if it wasn't for a medical reason) yes.


A well thought out argument without generalizing. I may disagree with it, but your post is rather expressing an idea rather than writing off an entire group of people or attacking them. to me, this is what honest discourse looks like.  I wont go off topic with this any further but i think this is the type of posts that this section so desperately needs.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> here is a challenge for you. Try to say something nice about the left. Anything. No backhanded troll comment either. Lets see if you are discussing in good faith at all here.


 I missed this reply from you earlier.  
Ok, I'll bite.  Give me one good thing to say about the left.  Something that doesn't involve taking away rights from lawful citizens, blatantly or with underlying racism, or just outright hateful to a certain majority.

I don't see why you think I should say anything nice about the left when the leftists and liberals on this site can't say anything good about the left themselves.  All I ever see is people bashing others with right leaning views, bashing the POTUS, and/or not adding to the topic.  Even on my blog where I was looking for good things to say about the left, only one person gave examples that could be used as data.  The rest were just attacks against me or what I said. 

The left is so involved with hating the POTUS and the conservatives, that I don't think they have anything nice to say about themselves as all they do is hate and destroy nowadays.  That's why somebody like Ellen can't even sit next to GWB without being attacked by her own people on the left.  They just cannot be tolerant of anybody or anything that does not conform to their values 100%.  This is why I don't say anything nice about the left.  I won't even get into the hypocrisy they show while protesting the things they stand for such as no pollution, tolerance, no hate, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I missed this reply from you earlier.
> Ok, I'll bite.  Give me one good thing to say about the left.  Something that doesn't involve taking away rights from lawful citizens, blatantly or with underlying racism, or just outright hateful to a certain majority.
> 
> I don't see why you think I should say anything nice about the left when the leftists and liberals on this site can't say anything good about the left themselves.  A*ll I ever see is people bashing others with right leaning views, bashing the POTUS, and/or not adding to the topic.  *Even on my blog where I was looking for good things to say about the left, only one person gave examples that could be used as data.  The rest were just attacks against me or what I said.
> ...


See here's you're problem. I've bolded it. This is a swing in a argument if I had to represent it in the idea of a fight (even though arguments should not be seen as to be won, and rather to be considered) this swing, causes everyone to disregard you. And what you just did is pretty much "Okay, I'll pretend that I'm going to do said thing. But actually I'm going to do the exact opposite"
Here's your issues.
No inquisition, or thinking deeper. Case example, that time when you linked the white house.gov as your source for the page of what trump has done right. You didn't bother ask yourself if Trump himself controlled that page. Which he easily can, and as someone seen negative by many, you would want to try as much as possible to say something good about yourself. Realize that I'm not attacking you. This is criticism, and patterns I've noticed.
Not listening to the others arugment, and or 'giving'.
When I say give, I mean if we thought a argument as a tug of war. (again, should not be seen as something to win, because arguments don't work that way) giving is letting "your side" of the rope slack a little. Giving credit, or maybe some genuine thought to the opposition.
Which leads to me to my last point.
Stop having sides.
People live across a spectrum, there is no defined side, sides generalize things too much overall. Which in this case again you have. Which is in bold.
If you started doing that, and actual listening. People would then also give you slack as well. Letting their ends of their rope ease up. And listen to you. But you have to stop trying to completely convey what you think as fact. and you have to stop coming out swinging.


----------



## notimp (Oct 9, 2019)

billapong said:


> Liberals infighting and attacking their own is nothing that new, but this raises things to an entirely new level. Liberal Twitter Activists (ROFL, sorry, those words/that label just brings about laughter) attacked the Lesbian Liberal talk show host for sitting next to ex-President George W Bush.


We had that before. If you cherrypick dumb peoples (those that dont matter) tweets on any subject, you win.

Yes thats idiotic. Now what?

Why make the forum all about something a dumb person that doesnt matter at all said?

Because thats one way to make your side look smart? I mean...

Some idiot conservative said, that we should shoot illegal migrants in the foot, so they can run less fast. Do you see us opening threads about that?

And hey, that guy wasnt just a random twitter 'personality'.

Also link the account, I want to know how many followers they have. Just out of interest.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey... I came into this thread thinking it was about that nut job that piped up at an AOC speech and shouted that we should eat our babies for climate change.

Of course the right wing newspapers reported on the issue in their offhand way ('okay, she wasn't really an AOC supporter, but she didn't respond right away, so we're sure she considered the idea' ').

Haven't heard of the indent in the OP... I guess that's just a regional incident. I guess both sides try to use this tactic to undermine the ideas of the other. 
BTW... I haven't seen the video. Did the person sitting next to Bush try to drag him into a similar mess? 
(I can't see the point in it. W is a war criminal,but it's not like placing him next to a conspiracy theory is going to do anything)


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 9, 2019)

Flamebait thread rather than genuine discussion


----------

